# Your Heaviest Bodyweight



## rAJJIN (Jan 28, 2018)

After having a debate with another guy on a forum it made me curious....

What is your heaviest body-weight on or off steroids?

Do not use Internet numbers.

What weight and Bf % would you start to say or think
DAMN, that is a respectable Physique.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 28, 2018)

We have all seen the "fat guy"
Throwing heavy weight, doing partial reps. No visible veins or muscle seperation
but he thinks he is bad AF.

Then the Skinny but ripped guy. Can do 35 pull ups,
Every abb visible but damn boy you need to eat.

Somewhere in between guys (can) get to looking pretty bad ass.


----------



## Sully (Jan 28, 2018)

I’m 6’4” and my heaviest was 325 lbs. That’s not a good 325 though; we’re talking 35-40% BF, no gear of course. It was really bad and not something I’m proud of. 

Respectable physique is such a broad idea, and is open to lots of individual interpretation. I’ve seen lots of different physiques that are respectable. Lots of guys don’t appreciate the Physique class competitors, but I really prefer their look overall, especially compared to the Open class mass monsters. I respect them all, I just find the Classic and Physique aesthetic much more appealing.


----------



## srd1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Im 6'2" my heaviest was right at 300 and not a good 300 i was prob sitting around 35%.
Got tired of it went to 220 then built back up to 260 at about 12% thats the best ive ever looked. Im at 240 to 250 right now and not looking that good at all. Work and life has kept me out of the gym for a while now. About to get back at it absolutely hate being out of shape


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 29, 2018)

I was 256 pounds at 6ft 2. I never allow myself to get fat though. I was relatively lean but holding a lot of water


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 29, 2018)

There are no set numbers or stats to me that put someone in the grat physique category. It's more the way they look and that could be at any weight or bf% (well in reason). 

There are tonnes of guys who look great in pics but they are small in real life. The same could be said for loads of guys who are big but fat and they think they would be contest lean with 20 pounds down but it's more like 100 pounds. 

I really admire guys who look great but are bodybuilder big if that makes sense. Tall guys who look big is another thing I admire as I am tall myself.


----------



## squatster (Jan 29, 2018)

I never got over 233lbs
BUT  i am a short shit 5'-8 was the tallest ever I stood. 
Age and injuries had pulled me lower to the ground.
I think I have a pic of me in the 230's on the site.
I liked it
Would love to do it again and then some


----------



## bigdawg33 (Jan 29, 2018)

rAJJIN said:


> We have all seen the "fat guy"
> Throwing heavy weight, doing partial reps. No visible veins or muscle seperation
> but he thinks he is bad AF.
> 
> ...



Lol that's funny but so true!!!!!!! So iam 6ft1in right now iam 225 the heviest I ever got was 345 I was a fat junkie not proud of it went to jail for 4yrs and came out 195 ripped to shreds-I was the skinny guy doin 35 pull-ups LOL- been clean 7yrs now and look great for 50yrs old got a killer cycle planned I'll go up to 250 this summer and ripped I have my summer cycle same every yr been liften 33yrs I've done every compound I have the perfect cycle for me and it works very well once I get 2 months in on it I'll post picks on that thread


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 29, 2018)

If you can imagine I ran my body weight up to 237 238ish. I was working with Shelby. It was just after my seventh place finish at the nats. I competed at 198lbs as a LHW. We were going to go up in weight the diet and gear was no joke. Problem was I got hurt doing dead lifts(torn upper lat) left side and it took me out of the whole deal. At that weight I wasn't fat at all. Just smooth with a slight trace of abbs. Looked like I put an air hose up my ass.That's about the fattest I've ever been. You guys will hate me for saying this but when I stop training I don't get fat. I lose weight and size. I start to turn into the guy that can do pull ups lol.


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 29, 2018)

250 for me but I feel much better weighing less. I doubt I will go that high ever again.


----------



## *Bio* (Jan 29, 2018)

5'10" @ 240lbs.  I'm at 230lbs now.  I'm with you CG, if I stop, I shrink.  Right now I'm in decent shape considering all the surgeries I've been through the last few years.  I'll be having another cervical fusion and at almost 49yo, I'm not looking forward to another comeback..LOL!  I'll be happy when I'm able to start the comeback post surgery, but it will be a tough road at first.

rAJ what about you?


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 29, 2018)

My Heaviest weight is 237....That was a few weeks ago.
I am 230 rite now. Its never been easy for me but I like to think my best is still yet to come.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 29, 2018)

Sometimes I think that is some bullshit. My effort,time,money,years in i should be fucking 300 lbs.
But then I look at guys Like Pete Rubbish. Even Arnold competed at 230
I think everyone is different and has there own look.
My training partner here is my height but stays about 275.
Line backer - hay hauling build. Just a Bigger Thicker guy then I am.
I didnt say stronger   Or that my Arms are bigger 

I think we all have our own goals and battles.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 29, 2018)

heaviest ever was 252lbs at 5ft4

currently 212


----------



## RamboStallone (Jan 29, 2018)

Looking good, 5'5" at 212lbs. Looking fat, 5'5" at 230lbs. Best look was a solid 195lbs, big and leaner. At 5'5" it's easy to get fat pushing the weight for me, especially with these type 2 genetics lol.


----------



## custom creation (Jan 29, 2018)

Heaviest was 268 at 6ft tall. Bodyfat was very low.  I carried it until I tore my left labrum.  2.5 inch tear put me out for over a year. I'm currently sitting at 259 and slowly dropping bf


----------



## RamboStallone (Jan 29, 2018)

b-boy said:


> *heaviest ever was 252lbs at 5ft4[\b]
> 
> currently 212 *


*

That's massive! Have any pics of you then?*


----------



## slide (Jan 30, 2018)

My heaviest weight was 260-265 and that was right when I got out of the Marine Corps. That was NOT a pretty weight either...tired/out of breath walking up 1 flight of stairs, couldn't tie my shoes, etc. High BF. 

I've noticed, for me, depending on compounds run, I can be the same bodyweight and look different. What I mean is I can run tren, test, clen, (or GH, slin) and be ripped up at 215-220...and then just do my HRT (only) and look really completely different at 215-220 (same diet, etc.). 

Getting older I'm really just trying to stay leaner/healthier and not worry about getting "bigger"...just better/smarter. Still working on that..

-s


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 1, 2018)

I was 235 at 5'9...still was relatively lean(6-7yrs ago)...205 now


----------



## K1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Been as high as 237 @ 5'8"...Best and only real time I ever looked like an actual "bodybuilder" and not just some gymrat or surfer build...Only lasted a few months before started losing it all! Was on everything from 30iu/ed HGH to Syntherol bis and tris 24ml/ed between 3ml/4 heads each arm...And shit loads of T450 and Tri-Tren. Felt like shit and could barely breath most the time. Lucky I was in a managers position by then, so I could sit around and eat all day and not have to move much  Doing anything that wasn't a gym movement made me tired in minutes...It's like that's what my body adjusted to and couldn't do anything else?!

Since bodybuilding the lowest I've been was 190 and was the worst I ever looked after the crash...Held more fat then any other time in my life and even ended up with stretch marks on my sides and front!

205ish now and nothing special...Look more like an old military guy now then anything else (probably more so by the way we carry ourselves?!).


----------



## bigtime (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm at my heavyist right now, yesterday I weighed 276.....i been eating clean the last 6 weeks and somehow I'm steady gaining weight...lol...i am losing fat I just think since I'm eating better I'm growing...been on 600mg test c for about 3 weeks, some really old isovet stuff


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 1, 2018)

K1, 24 ML synthol a day? You must have literally been watching your body change before your eyes. You were stepin on the gear pretty good too. Had no idea. That weight looking some what clean must have been impressive.


----------



## K1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> K1, 24 ML synthol a day? You must have literally been watching your body change before your eyes. You were stepin on the gear pretty good too. Had no idea. That weight looking some what clean must have been impressive.



I was running the 3ml stage of Big A's Syntherol protocol on both bis and tris (arms have always been my weak point, veined to shit with road maps but never the nice, popped bellies).

The Tren and GH was kicking my ass...Felt like shit, couldn't drive well because arms were always feeling like pins/needles and did get to a point where I had to use straps for everything including 25lb dumbbells!

But yeah, I looked the part...Enough to where there was no denying steroid use anymore and everyone that knew or saw me knew I was juiced up...But like I said it didn't last long, As soon as the amounts lessened, GH dropped to 5iu/ed and stopped the Tren, started to deflate instantly lol...Realized then that my body dictates I have a chemically induced physique.


----------



## DNA (Feb 9, 2018)

I’m 5’8 and have been a fat sloppy 272. At my best I was 240lbs and under %10 body fat. Now I have no idea what I weigh and don’t even want to know my body fat! I just started training again 5 weeks ago after a 3 year lay off after I tearing my bicep. The year prior I tore my right pec and I didn’tet it get me down. But after my bicep tear, I fell into a deep depression and totally stopped training, eating right, and went cold turkey off the gear. I started gaining body fat and then got on some anti depressants which really made me gain a ton of weight. I never got my injuries fixed because I didn’t have insurance. I’m now off the anti depressants, back on a little bit of gear, and just slowly working towards getting a decent physique.


----------



## concreter (Feb 9, 2018)

Just hit 270 under 10% finally after 7 yrs of training.
looking to be My best ever before I turn 50 this Yr.
Hoping to end up around 255+ @ 6% or leaner.

Its only a 5lb gain or so but should make a Hell of a difference!


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 9, 2018)

Concreter, good to see ya here buddy! I've been following your log at PM and it's refreshing to have you telling the truth about how you live and what your "really" doing to gain your impressive size. So many guys would have you believe 24/7 there living the life style and never having a drink or actually just eating like shit because that's what they want to do. Your a stand out in that way. YOU JUST TELL THE TRUTH. Good for you bro. and good to have you here.

 Once your bann is lifted I hope you see fit to still visit.


----------



## concreter (Feb 9, 2018)

Seems Like a lot of people don't like the Truth..
I make a lot of Haters just being Me.
If I post on a thread involving Cars, houses, boats, fighting and weekend excursions plus eating and drinking like a normal person I Am Bragging somehow!

It took a lot of hard work and I still have a ways to-go to fulfill my Dreams.. But I am getting there!


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 9, 2018)

Good to see you here concreter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 9, 2018)

265Lbs and i was always out of breath and tired.


----------



## concreter (Feb 9, 2018)

I think after awhile you become accustomed to being heavier.
5 yrs solid of 265 in the winters. Still just 250 come summer..
Last yr I remember hitting 272 one night and could barely make it to Bed...


----------



## BigBob (Feb 9, 2018)

Some big dudes here. I was 315 and fat. I got down to 250 and pretty lean in 2013. Now I'm up to 289 but I put on a nice amount of fat and muscle. Now I'm only on TRT and I'm staying strong and leaning out. I'm 6'1 so I carry it well. I need to drop a solid 30lbs of fat. I'm already down 2 belt loops and people have commented. So I guess it's working. Just don't see it myself. Too self critical. 250 @ 15% is where I want to be.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob (Feb 9, 2018)

johnjuanb1 said:


> 265Lbs and i was always out of breath and tired.


JJ,  how tall are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob (Feb 9, 2018)

concreter said:


> Seems Like a lot of people don't like the Truth..
> I make a lot of Haters just being Me.
> If I post on a thread involving Cars, houses, boats, fighting and weekend excursions plus eating and drinking like a normal person I Am Bragging somehow!
> 
> It took a lot of hard work and I still have a ways to-go to fulfill my Dreams.. But I am getting there!


Everyone LOVES the truth! Until your the one telling them the truth. Then your an Asshole! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## bob80 (Feb 9, 2018)

280lbs


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 9, 2018)

Bob, welcome to AnaSci buddy!


----------



## Steelex (Feb 10, 2018)

I hit 255 on test alone at 6'2". However I started getting very insulin resistant and my endurance went to shit. I was too fat.

At 6'2" you can hold a whole lot of fat without actually looking fat. The height can be a deceptive trap.


----------



## woody (Feb 10, 2018)

i was up to 260 at 5'5" at age 23... i was bloated 50mg dbol a day and 600mg test a week..i was still tight looking(bulky but not fat...just had a tight skin look)...ill try to find the pics this weekend..i was always out of breath...bending over tieing my shoes and walking up stairs...remeber the doc told me "doesnt matter if thats all muscle" "you are putting a motorcyle engine to run a tank!" he was refering due to the stress on my heart.


----------



## concreter (Feb 10, 2018)

My Heart slightly enlarged to keep up with the rest of Me...
Dr. said its pretty normal for a guy my Size. 
Makes sence, so I guess I am good To Go!


----------



## woody (Feb 10, 2018)

concreter said:


> My Heart slightly enlarged to keep up with the rest of Me...
> Dr. said its pretty normal for a guy my Size.
> Makes sence, so I guess I am good To Go!



always think positive brother!


----------



## rmtt (Feb 15, 2018)

Smaller guy here...5'6" and 215lbs at my heaviest. Last year lost a ton of weight because if an injury.

Started back 6 months ago at 163lbs...and currently weighing about 196lbs on an empty stomach.

So roughly put back on 33 lbs or so in 6 months...but I'm a leaner 196 than the last time around.

All this with 100mg of TRT weekly....and one blast last November of 175mg each of TPP/NPP that lasted 8 weeks.

Muscle memory had a lot to do with it and it came back faster than I actually thought it would given my age! (44)

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bighank (Feb 16, 2018)

Im 5,9 and my biggest was 240.thats what 4 Thailand drols a day can do lol.those were the days.really though i couldn't even walk a flight of stairs.id be out of breath.strong as fuck though


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 16, 2018)

6'1 210 eating 6500k a day


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 16, 2018)

Dochiliday08, Welcome to AnaSci friend! Good to see you posting.

 What do you look like eating 6500k calories a day bro? Are you pretty clean? Those are BOG calories for a guy at 210lbs.


----------



## jimmy14 (Feb 17, 2018)

When I'm not training no AAS I'm 180-185lbs but when I'm on I get to 205-215lbs and pretty lean I'm 5'8 34 yrs old been training off and on 7 years. I stay pretty lean I'm fortunate that my metabolism is still in full effect lol. Look at Frank Zane he was 185lbs but loomed 220lbs in pics I think when u look lean like tgat it makes u look bigger. I've been small my whole life in high school I actually got into working out because I kept going to jail and  making bad decisions but I don't regret it I learned alot through those experiences made me mature and grow up pretty quick in that environment believe it or not. The people I hung out with made working out mandatory you had to stay physically fit. Sorry got off topic I started at 155lbs and while on AAS I'm at good 215lbs 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 17, 2018)

Jimmy, that's a big weight swing between being on and off. God bless ya brother!


----------



## jimmy14 (Feb 17, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Jimmy, that's a big weight swing between being on and off. God bless ya brother!


Ya alot of people don't believe me when I say it I've been off last 2 months from gym went to doctor and had some issues so I decided to come off for little bit. I'm about 185lbs started my cycle this morning I'll be 205lbs in like 2 months I eat every 3 hrs I set my alarm on my phone chicken, rice, broccoli that's pretty much what I live on. They say muscle has memory and can tell u it def does you know what does it dead lifts and squats. Dead lifts is one of the best exercises to do idk any other one that weorks pretty much the whole body

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx (Mar 4, 2018)

210 and was difficult to move around. 195 to 200 is where I like to stay.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 5, 2018)

About 215. Went off everything for about 18 months....and dropped to 163lbs......although I wasn't training or even set a foot in the gym. After about 6-7 months back training....I gained about 33lbs.

There are pics of it in my log. Muscle memory has a lot to do with it.

Currently wake up in the low 190's....and around 201 at night after eating all day.

I'm 5'6" by the way...so I'm a short guy!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## aDw (Mar 5, 2018)

250 (avatar ) but this year i'm gonna reach 270


----------



## concreter (Mar 5, 2018)

I hit 270 for the 1st time exactly 30 days ago...
That lasted a Whole Day...Down to 262 this A.M. 
Looked good while it lasted. But if you like the Extra water and Fat weight ? 
Just be sure to Keep a Shirt On!!! lol


----------



## rcorchid (Mar 5, 2018)

I was a fat 212 at my heaviest, I'm 5'5".  Now 205, was my best probably at 195.  I'd like to stay over 200, trying to recomp and lose the fat.


----------



## b-boy (Mar 12, 2018)

Couldn't find a pic at 252, but here is one at 247 lbs a few years back.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 12, 2018)

b-boy said:


> Couldn't find a pic at 252, but here is one at 247 lbs a few years back.



Monster right there!

You just have that "look" Brad. At a lower body weight....you still look just as thick as this picture.

Props man!! No denying the work put into that physique.


----------



## lntense (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m 6’2 


245 has been my heaviest. But I didn’t like it. BP was elevated too high and my stamina wasn’t there. My fault though I know. 

I prefer 220-230 and 8-10%. That’s my ideal size.


----------



## G-FLUX (Mar 12, 2018)

255 but so fucking fat haha....you live you learn!


----------



## montego (Mar 12, 2018)

Heaviest I got since 2016 was 255.


----------



## Aton (Mar 17, 2018)

Well this last bulk I stopped at 300. ? sooo much damn food. 

I’m sitting at 286 right now  but will drop down around 270 here in the next 2 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadglide83 (Mar 18, 2018)

I think I was 270lbs here. Bloated and felt shitty. Was dumb with the gear at that time.


----------



## Thaistick (Mar 18, 2018)

I believe my heaviest was 232 natural while in prison. I didn't even think I had accomplished anything because many of my friends and workout partners had great genetics. All black guys. There were plenty of black guys with shit genetics too. But there wasn't one white guy out of the 800+ who looked like them except for 2 that were on steroids. The strongest guy there was a white guy shaped like a potato. At the time I didn't realize what I had accomplished, I went from 160-something to that in 2 years. I'd never worked out on the street, barely ate, who needs food when you have unlimited cocaine? I didn't like that weight though, I could feel the extra effort to just carry it around. I ended up going back down to 208-210 after I spent a few months at the heavier weight. One of my friends was a personal trainer and he had the biggest impact on me. He said I needed to stay heavy for a while for my body to get used to the heavier weight for homeostasis. I've never seen anyone do a leg workout like he made me do. Puking after a set of squats wasn't unheard of. I fell many times walking back to the dorm because my legs were jelly. Knowing what I know now I could have done better with my diet while bulking. I was in my early twenties so that helped a lot as we know. I didn't really understand how strong I was until I got into a fight, a brawl really. I wasn't in it until I saw a guy with a weapon sneak up behind my boy who was busy with someone else. Without thinking or planning I grabbed the guy by his pants and shirtand threw him like, I don't know, a discus? A stone throw or something? Anyway after I grabbed him i did probably a 300 and something degree spin and threw him. It kind of shocked me that he flew somewhere between 10 and 15 feet. My estimate is bad, but I was kinda busy at the time. I think I instinctively threw him because he had that little club and I wanted him away from me. Don't get me wrong, he was a little guy, probably 160 at most. He didn't rejoin the fight, that's all I can remember. I can only imagine how it felt flying through the air and landing on concrete. I didn't mean to tell that story, I haven't thought about it in years. I never try to get much above 220 since, even on gear. The AAS changes the look though. You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ironlion2 (Mar 18, 2018)

5'10 245, IDK 16-18% BF (deca fluff really)

I was getting asked if I played FB or LB for the local university ;-p


----------



## Powerstrokin (Mar 18, 2018)

My heaviest is 322lbs I'm 6'2"s tall but the lowest bf at that weight was about 23% and was only on test cruzing. Lowest bf I have ever been was 14% at 260lbs.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 19, 2018)

my heaviest was just a few years back at exactly 300# (2012-14). I'm 6ft even. I definitely was not lean, i'd say between 16-20%, but probably on the higher end of that. 

I was only on maybe 125-250mg/wk of test. It's so easy for me to gain "weight" these days, I barely eat a few meals and the scale goes up. Muscle-wise, I am not too bigger than I was in the past...or before the 300#, at a lighter weight and leaner. My arms were definitely larger years prior. 

When I started training more DC style (or HIT style like Dorian), is when I really noticed the size to come on. I don't consider myself an expert DC trainer, and injuries now have me screwed over in a lot of basic mass builders, but the secret to all this is consistency as the backbone to the big 4: Training, Diet, Drugs, and sleep. 

That being said, I've not been consistent the last 4 years, and I prefer the "me" from 2009 and back (before I took a long-ass 'break" for 19-20 months).

Gonna try to change all that this year. Goal this year is to lean out as much as I can by the end of summer to fall, then stay fairly lean over the next winter, then come back in 2019 back up to form....barring any surgeries and other life shit, lol. Ugh, we'll see


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 19, 2018)

I have to note that I am probably a better fit for Physique than BB. I've learned that at my heaviest and biggest, there are guys that look way bigger than me at lesser weight. My 270-300# does not look like a pro's size at those weights, lol. Not even in the same ball park. I don't really like my weight to get above 280 these days due to elevated sleep apnea and lower back pains. 

I'm also at the point where my gut grows way quicker than it used to, thickness for sure. I'm going to try and get as lean as I can this summer and hope I still have my abs show like they used to. I used to have phenomenal abs (God I feel like a sissy saying that), and hopefully my mid-section has not changed too much over the many past years. 

I have a ton of stuff to find out this year. You guys throwing up pics, looking phenomenal, keep doing it, it is motivational.


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 19, 2018)

Damn BMJ, I didn't know you were that big!   How much did you weigh when you had the abs?


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 19, 2018)

Bio, I was much smaller, or rather lower in weight. I've not tried to get shredded in many years, so I'd have to say it's been since pre-2009. That is in terms of a true cut down into single digits. I'd say 240'ish (give or take some pounds), I have outlines of my abs easy, or at least used to. lol. For a full on cut with a shredded mid-section, I'm not sure where I'd end up these days. Of course if going back to 2002 to 2007, I went from like 205# to 220'ish and was pretty lean with visible abs. That isn't saying much for a guy 6' I guess. 

My goal is to correct the whole "used to be" crap though. I don't want to be one of those older guys in the gym...."back when I was your age, I...." lol. I'm pretty motivated this year, so I really want to see what I have, good or disappointed. Then, just take it from there. I'm pretty much in my put up or shut up stage this year. I need to get this done for myself, it's way overdue.


----------



## knuggy (Mar 19, 2018)

5'7" 215 9%


----------

